# Hello! Just ordered my new Lang 48 patio!



## zepicurean (May 29, 2010)

I'm new to the forum, but I've been BBQing for years now on WSM's, and cheap offsets, and I'm so happy to finally take the plunge and start using a cooker that will last me forever! 

Does anyone have a Lang 48 that would like to share their opinions? 

I did much research, and I was deciding between a Klose, JJ, and the Lang. The reverse flow, and the location of the pitmaker sold me, as I'm in VA. 

Thanks!


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 29, 2010)

You will love the Lang smoker.. known far and wide to be top notch and having used one myself, I have to agree.


----------



## pineywoods (May 29, 2010)

Welcome to SMF glad you decided to join us. Congrats on the Lang they are great smokers we have several members here who have the 48 and several of us own other models from Lang.


----------



## garyt (May 29, 2010)

Yes I have one and would buy it again in a heartbeat, you will love it


----------



## zepicurean (May 29, 2010)

Thanks! I'm so excited! Any limitations I should know about? Any success with cold smoking? Ben Lang said to use dry ice in the water pan, and it'll be capable of 120 degrees. Has anybody tried it? I know this thing is gonna be GREAT for smoking, as it's the intended purpose of the design, but how is it with high heat searing and grilling?


----------



## sumosmoke (May 29, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF Family! I'm a proud owner of a Lang 48 patio and absolutely *love* it! It's perfect for the size smokes that I normally do, and it's really easy to use once ya get oriented with it.

Upon receipt of the smoker, be sure to season it before putting meat in it for the 1st time. Here's some tips on what to do:

Fire up the smokebox with some wood and get the temp up to around 300 degrees.
Make sure the exit valve that hangs at the bottom of the rig is opened up, to allow the water to flow out of the smoker
At 300 degrees, hose the inside out with water. It will create a nice sizzle as you do this, but will act as a "steam clean" as the temp builds back up.
Shut the lid and lock both sides down. Let the temp climb back up to 300 degrees and take some peanut oil (I use that due to its high temp, low smoke properties) and spray it throughout the inside of the rig. Get the ceiling, racks, sides, and everything coated, shut the lid, lock both sides, and let the fire get back up to 300 and burn out. That will provide a nice coating and will be ready for your smoke.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 29, 2010)

zepicurean said:


> Thanks! I'm so excited! Any limitations I should know about? Any success with cold smoking? Ben Lang said to use dry ice in the water pan, and it'll be capable of 120 degrees. Has anybody tried it? I know this thing is gonna be GREAT for smoking, as it's the intended purpose of the design, but how is it with high heat searing and grilling?


I've not tried a cold smoke in it yet, but I'm sure it's capable of performing one. If you load up the firebox and get it cranked up, the temp can get as high as 350 degrees, but I've not had much success keeping it that hot for a long period of time. Then again  ... I've not tried


----------



## Dutch (May 29, 2010)

sumosmoke said:


> I've not tried a cold smoke in it yet, but I'm sure it's capable of performing one. If you load up the firebox and get it cranked up, the temp can get as high as 350 degrees, but I've not had much success keeping it that hot for a long period of time. Then again  ... I've not tried


Keep adding wood, Laurel, just keep adding wood.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I know of a guy that has the 48 model and he made a charcoal basket that sits on top of the grate. The basket will hold 20 lbs of briquettes. He also runs his unit with a Stoker, so he can some really long burn times. Unfortunately, I don't have $400 to go that route, but I am looking at the huge charcoal basket angle though for my 60.


----------



## zepicurean (May 30, 2010)

That charcoal basket sounds great! Is there any way to accomplish a long burn like that with wood?  Is there a good place to buy a charcoal basket down the road? It was hard enough to get my wife on board for the smoker, and if I started adding on a bunch of goodies, she would have lost it!!


----------



## chris88 (Jun 4, 2010)

Your going to love it I have a 48 to. All I use in it is wood I use a weed burner to start to wood. It is easy to smoke on it. And adjusting the temps are very easy. One thing if you are having it delivered you might have to have some friends around. When my was delivered it was all the way to front of the trailer and it was a bear to get off the trailer.


----------



## zepicurean (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, it came today, and it was right at the back of the trailer. The driver and I inched it off the trailer, then wheeled it down to my backyard. It is a heavy unit, but pretty well balanced and surprisingly easy for one person to reposition on the patio. I just finished curing it, and sadly I have to wait until next weekend for a good long cook.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 10, 2010)

Glad you got it your going to enjoy smoking on it!!!!!


----------



## eman (Jun 10, 2010)

Cograts on a mighty fine new smoker. Once you get over the learning curve you'll love it.


----------



## caveman (Jun 10, 2010)

zepicurean said:


> Well, it came today, and it was right at the back of the trailer. The driver and I inched it off the trailer, then wheeled it down to my backyard. It is a heavy unit, but pretty well balanced and surprisingly easy for one person to reposition on the patio. I just finished curing it, and sadly I have to wait until next weekend for a good long cook.


I know that wait is torturing you because I feel tortured!!!  I want to see some qview, meat, beans, sides & of course, THE SMOKER!!!  

Congrats's on your new addition & I hope you have long & pleasurable smokes on it & from it.


----------

